# Rest Days



## curtisvill (Dec 3, 2014)

i think rest days can often be as good as a great day in the gym.  i sleep in a bit, i normally work out at 6:45 in the morning, read the paper, drink some coffee, and make the leisurely drive to work.  while my muscles are sore it is a good feeling and i know my body is recovering, getting ready for the next time i hit it hard.  

i usually take a rest day when my body tells me it's time, that can be after 2, 3 or 4 days on.  it really depends on how much is going on in my life, how well i am sleeping, stress, etc.  i don't plan rest days, they happen organically.  sometimes a rest day will be just that, rest, other times it may be an active rest day which could include a bike ride, long walk with the dogs, paddle boarding or anything else that looks/sounds fun.  anyone else enjoy rest days?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2014)

curtisvill said:


> i think rest days can often be as good as a great day in the gym.  i sleep in a bit, i normally work out at 6:45 in the morning, read the paper, drink some coffee, and make the leisurely drive to work.  while my muscles are sore it is a good feeling and i know my body is recovering, getting ready for the next time i hit it hard.
> 
> i usually take a rest day when my body tells me it's time, that can be after 2, 3 or 4 days on.  it really depends on how much is going on in my life, how well i am sleeping, stress, etc.  i don't plan rest days, they happen organically.  sometimes a rest day will be just that, rest, other times it may be an active rest day which could include a bike ride, long walk with the dogs, paddle boarding or anything else that looks/sounds fun.  anyone else enjoy rest days?



I lift 3x a week on my current program but will try to incorporate some sled work for a 4th day. I get antsy on my rest days and wish I could be in the gym but I know it's better I do what my coach prescribes me.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I lift 3x a week on my current program but will try to incorporate some sled work for a 4th day. I get antsy on my rest days and wish I could be in the gym but I know it's better I do what my coach prescribes me.



i get antsy as well, that is why i am usually active on my rest days.  it is almost like i can feel my body getting stronger when i rest, i know it sounds crazy.


----------



## bugman (Dec 3, 2014)

I am on a 5day /week regimen at this time. Off days are Friday and Sunday.  I feel like crap mentally if I actually rest.  I know its all in my head but it seems to take forever to make gains but if i actually take an off day, i see myself in the mirror and see a slob. I have to do something to keep my mind at ease.  So, I'd have to say my rest days are active rest days too.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 3, 2014)

Rest days are very important. I take 3 days off a week. Never been stronger since doing that. 

Also I'm taking the next 5 days off because my body needs it. I feel all banged up and tired.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 3, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Rest days are very important. I take 3 days off a week. Never been stronger since doing that.
> 
> Also I'm taking the next 5 days off because my body needs it. I feel all banged up and tired.


The body tells all if a person just "listens" !


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I lift 3x a week on my current program but will try to incorporate some sled work for a 4th day. I get antsy on my rest days and wish I could be in the gym but I know it's better I do what my coach prescribes me.



Its about time you started listening to him!!!


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2014)

Time out of the gym is just as important as time in. I know my body by now so I have a set schedule modified on the time of year. I think if you wait too long for a layoff, it may be too late. Kind of like dehydration; if you're thirsty, you are all ready too late.


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 4, 2014)

I train 7 days a week. Lift for 4 days. Another 4 sessions of heavy bag work... one hellish HIIT day... 

Monday ------ Heavy Bag
Tuesday ----- Lifting
Wednesday - Heavy Bag
Thursday --- Lifting
Friday ------ Heavy Bag (AM) / Lifting (PM)
Saturday --- Heavy Bag
Sunday ----- HIIT(AM) / Lifting (PM)



......what is this "rest" you guys speak of?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 4, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I train 7 days a week. Lift for 4 days. Another 4 sessions of heavy bag work... one hellish HIIT day...
> 
> Monday ------ Heavy Bag
> Tuesday ----- Lifting
> ...



You are young. Enjoy it while it lasts. You recover much better then older guys. Gear or no gear.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm old so 2 days of heavy work along with 2 days of light speed work is all I can handle.


----------



## Magical (Dec 4, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I lift 3x a week on my current program but will try to incorporate some sled work for a 4th day. I get antsy on my rest days and wish I could be in the gym but I know it's better I do what my coach prescribes me.



Rest days are good for practicing masterbation


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 4, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> I train 7 days a week. Lift for 4 days. Another 4 sessions of heavy bag work... one hellish HIIT day...
> 
> Monday ------ Heavy Bag
> Tuesday ----- Lifting
> ...



Jesus Lupi, take a day off, my man. How many rounds on the heavy bag you get in? I try to get in 10 a couple times a week, plus 10 minutes on the speed bag. No more jump rope with my back jacked up, though. Bummer.


----------



## lightweight (Dec 4, 2014)

I am in the gym 6 days out of the week my rest day is Sunday. I can't stand being out of the gym. It is mentally relaxing to me, if that makes sense. It's also were I can just be by myself and reflect on life. I probably should take another day of rest though


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 4, 2014)

i let my body dictate when i need rest..Rest is very important in this game


----------



## stonetag (Dec 4, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm old so 2 days of heavy work along with 2 days of light speed work is all I can handle.


I think you and I, and a few other guys should look in to liquid geritol for IM injections!...lol


----------



## Ironknot (Dec 11, 2014)

Back in the gym for 11 months and just moved to a six day program tri's with chest and bi's with back. Sunday off instead of arms. Can just handle the time out of the gym because it follows compound leg day and I'm swole and sore. And no fruit - who put the fruit in the bottom of the fridge - bet there still laughing.


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 11, 2014)

I usually do 4 days of lifting and 3 days off.  Usually Thur, Fri, Sat off.  Light cardio for 20 minutes to break a sweat then 1 hour lifting.  I feel guilty if I skip a scheduled day.  I have personal goals and sitting on the couch and watching the kids doesn't help me reach them.  Gotta love the YMCA b/c they have daycare so when the kids aggrevate me, time to go lifting and give myself a "time out".


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 11, 2014)

I like to get 4 days a week in the gym 3 heavy muscle specific 1 full body light weight high rep high intensity . I tend to go Mon , Tues , off wed Thurs off Fri , Sat. I like to deload also when to much muscle stress builds up I usually hear my body when it says its time to take it ez for a week


----------



## shenky (Dec 17, 2014)

You don't grow in the gym! Bottom line. 

I have trouble not doing any sort of exercise. I usually do martial arts on days I don't lift, but when no classes are available, I'll chill with some netflix and food. I always feel better.


----------



## JJyaya (Dec 17, 2014)

Right now I'm doing day on day off routine, a newbie program, but I have to workout every Monday through Friday due to my job, it's 
Mostly cardio though so not too bad!


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 19, 2015)

Rest days are allergic to me, but there comes a weekend or two a year when I'm forced to recharge my batteries.. 

Usually it's the seasonal switches between winter/spring and summer/fall..


----------

